
Sony working on PS2 emulation for PS4 - spartanas
http://sparta-gaming.blogspot.com/2015/11/sony-working-on-ps2-emulation-for-ps4-2015-news-gaming-xbox360-games.html
======
Grazester
Working on? Didn't they just have some downloadable PS2 game or the other that
is clearly being emulated.

Given the advance state of PS2 emulation on X86 machines(what the current gen
consoles are now) I am not at all surprised at this. The Xbox one emulation of
the Xbox 360 is what really fascinates me

~~~
theinternetman
> The Xbox one emulation of the Xbox 360 is what really fascinates me

That's nothing new, OS X ran PPC executables on X86 until recently.

~~~
Grazester
I know it's not new but what makes it different is that it is not dynamic
translation of some desktop application. This is very hardware specific
graphically demanding "applications".

